

Techniques Geeks are Using to Hack the Voices Inside Their Heads - suprgeek
http://io9.com/5920013/the-secret-technique-that-silicon-valley-geeks-are-using-to-hack-the-voices-inside-their-heads

======
rsanchez1
I don't like that they call it "sub-personalities". Our inner voices are just
us, the thoughts of our personality and identity. I suppose sub-personality as
a metaphor could make it easier for people to manage stray thoughts that
distract us from what we want to do, but it just doesn't feel right calling
them sub-personalities or discrete parts. I guess it's because I associate
fragmented personalities/identities with psychiatric disorders, and I prefer
the idea of one consciousness/identity controlling itself.

